# Here's something you don't see every day.



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/the-knitted-bike.html


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

The things you find on the internet! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/the-knitted-bike.html


Wow!! better start one for my bike :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thats a work of art fantastic thankyou for the link


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my bike is a goldwing trike I would not get finished in this lifetime lol


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

So funny! Would love to secretly make one for my husband's bike this winter while it's being stored in the garage. I could put it on the day before he plans to take it for a spin next spring. I can see the look on his face when he opens the garage door! I'd probably wet my pants laughing so hard! LOL!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty neat!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I realize this is not "p.c." but it does say "Robert" on the side, doesn't it?


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

What a hoot !! Can you imagine the WORK? Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## mommasugie (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats too funny!!


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I worked on an Army post for 39 years. There was this Korean lady I'd see almost everyday when I was leaving post. She had crocheted seat covers in her car!! They were beautiful!


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

haha i must decorate my scooter for next summer


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mercy!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...Some have WAY too much time and $$$ to make something like that lol..


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Mercy! Who would do that!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow the best of both worlds :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> LOL...Some have WAY too much time and $$$ to make something like that lol..


I agree. This person also has a terrific sense of humor. Thanks for the link. Edith


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

someone has way too much time of their hands


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

All I can say is-----Wow. Margie


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Korean women seem to be so talented.


----------

